
Chinese chip giant SMIC 'in shock' after US trade ban threat - maydemir
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-54056941
======
simonblack
Shades of the 1940s, when the US cut off Japan's oil. Pearl Harbor happened
very quickly after that.

But the US of 2020 is no longer the manufacturing giant of 1941.

